# Fertilizer Group Order



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know Chris and Rob are in need of some ferts. If there is anyone else who needs ferts, respond to this thread and I will put together a group order. I would like to submit the order by this coming Friday so we will have the ferts available at the meeting. It's been a while since we put together a group order for ferts so I am not sure of pricing or discounts at this time. However, shipping has always been much cheaper by ordering several pounds of stuff at a time.

I'll edit this as people indicate the quantities they need.

KNO3 - 4lbs
KH2PO4 - 1lb
K2SO4 - 2lbs
CSM+B -


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in for 2lbs of kno3 and 2lbs of k2so4.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I need a pound of KH2PO4. Let's get this order placed soon so that it will be here by the meeting. I'll put up SWOAPE funds for the order and can be reimbursed at the meeting. I'd like to place the order by Thursday. All in favor say "Aye"!


----------



## allen (Jan 12, 2006)

Aye


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Count me in for 2lbs of KNO3, I'll add another post later after I can get home and check my supplies of the others.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Rob, any updates on the order? Are you still placing the order today with Turbomkt or are you holding off since the meeting won't be until the 24th?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I'll place the order tonight with the above plus 2lbs extra of each unless you think I should hold off.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I just placed the order for:

KNO3 - 6lbs
KH2PO4 - 3lb
K2SO4 - 3lbs
CSM+B - 2lbs

So if you didn't chime in soon enough, extra ferts have been ordered. The entire order will cost about $40 backed by SWOAPE funds.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to pick up a small quantity of each if just to try it out. I've been reading up on using ferts recently and the idea is interesting to me.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

The dry ferts arrived today. Prices listed below per pound. You know what you ordered. Please bring exact change or personal check to make it easier on the Treasurer! A quarter per pound will be donated to the club. We all saved tremendously on shipping by doing a group order. Matt will be the WeighMan on Saturday. The source we went with didn't have traces, but we have extra macros.

KH2PO4	3.50
KNO3	2.50
K2SO4	2.50


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

I need some macros  see you all on Saturday!


----------

